# Ati HTPC underscan fix.



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Awhile back I started a post about having a problem with getting my HTPC to work with a LCD TV. The picture had a unusual under-scan problem. Turns out that the ATi defaults to a 15% auto correction when it connects to a TV. My problem was, I was trying to get the latest drivers from the manufacture of the motherboard.

I got them from AMD and got the full catalyst control center that had screen size correction. I also went ahead and just got software for blu-ray playback. So now I don't have to buy a player.

Just need to own that projector/big screen now....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya ATI drivers need adjustments for sure. My 5870 output is really bright and did have to adjust the overscan as well
What BR software did you get ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

I got Power DVD 11 from Cyberlink. I don't know if it's the best, but it's the cheapest. Just watch out on the check out. They try to sell you a service that backs up your copy of the software or something for $10. Lame.


----------

